# Pumpe Wasserfall



## Mela (8. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin ganz neu hier und baue gerade meinen ersten Teich mit Wasserfall. Der Wasserfall hat ca. eine Höhe von 4 Meter und ist ca. 40-50 cm breit. Was für eine günstige Pumpe muss ich da nehmen? Welche Leistungen muss die Pumpe haben,das bei dem Wasserfall auch genug Wasser runterplätschert? 
Weiter Fragen und Bilder folgen noch  

LG
Mela


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pumpe Wasserfall*

Hallo Mela,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.

nur ne kurze Antwort momentan, bin grad etwas im Stress, später ausführlich.

Wichtig ist bei einer Wasserfallhöhe von 4(!)m, dass die Pumpe über genügend Leistung verfügt, um das Wasser 4m hoch zu pumpen. Angaben zur Steighöhe findest du bei jeder Pumpenbeschreibung. Aber günstig wird es bei den Leistungsmerkmalen nicht.

Apropos 4m. Willst du die Niagarawasserfälle nachbauen? 

Ein paar Bilder wären auch ganz nett. Danke.


----------



## ferryboxen (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pumpe Wasserfall*

hallo mela

wow....4 meter hoch willst du pumpen ? das wird sicherlich nicht gerade günstig - kannst du nicht ein paar bilder einstellen - kannst ja mal googeln - für jede pumpe gibt es leistungsmerkmale ( max. steighöhe ) 
wird sicherlich nicht nur PLÄTSCHERN aus dieser höhe - werde das thema mit spannung verfolgen.
nochmals willkommen....gruss lothar


----------



## Mela (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pumpe Wasserfall*

Bilder kommen noch, ich bin aber zur Zeit nicht zu Hause und die Bilder sind zu Hause auf meinem Rechner. Daher muss ich Euch noch vertrösten. Ist auch noch nicht viel zu sehen bis auf den Erdaushub, die Folie wird am Sonntag erst verlegt.


----------



## Mela (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pumpe Wasserfall*

So muss noch mal revidiedern, der Wasserfall wird nur 2,50 Meter hoch.


----------



## Mela (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pumpe Wasserfall*

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Tauchpumpe aus? Kann ich so eine erst mal verwenden und dann später eine teuere kaufen?


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Pumpe Wasserfall*

Hallo mela,

Willkommen im Forum.
Eine Tauchpumpe ist nicht für den Dauerbetrieb konzipiert. Viele der ganz billigen schaffen kaum die 2,5m Höhe und verbrauchen eine Menge Strom.
Wenn Du wissen möchtest, wieviel Liter der Wasserfall braucht, dann kannst Du Dich nach seiner Fertigstellung nur mit einigen Eimern bewaffnet oben hinstellen und schauen, wieviel Wasser Du in welcher Zeiteinheit hinunterkippen mußt. 
Danach würde ich mir die passende Pumpe aussuchen und kaufen. Es gibt dafür natürlich auch Faustformeln...
Und, wer billig kauft, kauft mindestens zweimal! Also nimm was ordentliches. 

Sehr gut für Bau usw. ist auch der Thread von Jochen. Er hat doch recht ähnliche Verhältnisse, oder?
Und denk auch an eine Drosselmöglichkeit (die Nachbarn werden Dir dafür dankbar sein).


----------

